# Bastion Wars Novels?



## Canadian Machine (Mar 17, 2011)

Empeors Mercy, Blood Gorgons and Flesh and Iron are all labelled "A Bastion Wars Novel". What does this reference? Was it a period of time, a war? Just curious if the books are linked somehow and what it means.

thanks


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

They are all part of the same war.


----------



## Canadian Machine (Mar 17, 2011)

Worldkiller said:


> They are all part of the same war.


 
Is there anywhere I can look up what this war is about?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't think there's any reference to it anywhere else since it's a new phenomenon... Zou is creating this as it goes along. It's not like Abnetts Sabatt Worlds Crusade where every book is connected. All of Zou's books are connected only by name to the Bastion war.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

I have read all three os Henry Zous "Bastion War" novels and have enjoyed them all.
"Emperor's Mercy" was good, "Flesh & Iron" was excellent (especially with the way it ends...I will not spoil it for those who have yet to read it. I will say this though, I hope there is a future novel that picks up on where this on ends) and "Blood Gorgons" was a very good novel dedicated to the Chaos Marine Chapter "Blood Gorgons" (I enjoy a good WH40k novel dedicated to the Chaos Marines view on the Imperium & the Universe in general)
I like Henry Zou and think he is a good, strong writer and look forward to reading more of his stuff in the future.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Haven't read Blood Gorgons but Flesh and Iron is a prequel of sorts to Emperor's Mercy.


----------

